# Great show at Lincoln



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The music is pretty good as well


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Good piccy Stew, are they performing every day?

Andy

PS I hope you're keeping a close eye on MY Hymer B564?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They are based at Scampton which is next door to the show ground so you might see them every day unless they have the weekend off :lol: 

peedee


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think today was a practise for a show tomorrow at Waddington Andy although Peedee is right about their base. 

We are hoping we will get more tomorrow including a flyover of The Vulcan.

There was much more today and the crowds at the show stood spellbound as they almost touched out heads - fantastic

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

For the first few years we lived here we used to get a regular flypast by the Arrows on one Saturday mid-morning during the Summer. They were always in squadron formation at medium height, flying due west. We assumed they were heading for a display on the Lancashire coast, maybe Blackpool or somewhere like that.

Over recent years we haven't seen them, so presumably their itinerary has changed.

The show looks good and the weather as well.

Just pop onto the Edgehill stand and make sure MY B564 is not sold please.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

SDA why don't you just go and buy it?

And put us all out of our misery!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> SDA why don't you just go and buy it?
> 
> And put us all out of our misery!


Greenie, Greenie, Grnieee!

It's all down to your tacticals.

I can't bring meself to offer their full asking price when I suspect they probably paid £5K or £6K less to Merc 10 days ago. All they've had to do is polish it cos it was in such good nick.

There was no point in making a lower offer before Lincoln cos they would've stalled and accepted any offer at the show that was better than mine. If it survives Lincoln then I have a chance to offer lower money and take it off their hands and help reduce their borrowings.

See

Tacticals

Only snag is if some wartish scroat buys it at Lincoln.

That's why Artona has lashed it to Nukes wallet - it won't go anywhere tied to that :lol: :lol: :lol:

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

mmmm yeh can see ya tacticals may worksicle. Good lucko are you gonna show it orf at Sarfport then?

Greenie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Us not Soufportingit.

We depart for the tropical climes of Leominster that very Saturday (for a dog show), thence onward to Exeter (for another dog show), back across to Salisbury to worry Frunk and have a good giggle at his middle wollop. 

After a starring appearance at the Bournemouth Dog Show we go back to Hereford for a few days and may just cadge a cuppa off Zeb's unless he can manage to disappear to Ireland again. 

Then we head into the depths of Wulls for yet another dog show, then home for a few days and then Singaporenoodleton o'er the Bonkers weekend with Dandy and Mave.

Hate to think how much diesel that lot'll use.

SDA


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Singaporenoodleton o'er the Bonkers weekend with Dandy and Mave.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Just pop onto the Edgehill stand and make sure MY B564 is not sold please._

I think you will be ok Andy. I have seen the van I think you are referring to and at £27k I can't imagine it is going to sell 

stew


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> _Just pop onto the Edgehill stand and make sure MY B564 is not sold please._
> 
> ...


U, u, u ,u WIND UP MERCHANT :? :x  :lol:

Go on send a few pics, I need a fix.

SDA


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Will do next time I am over Andy. I do know one of their sales men well so I will do my best for you mate 


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its still for sale Andy but you'd better be quick lots of interest in it this afternoon. I stood guard with me 2 mini rotties :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You're nearly as bad as Stew Lady J.

Now I'm gonna spend a terrible night worrying about it.

If the red wine doesn't get me.

Thanks (I think) for the update.

Andy

PS can you hold the MHF breakfast barbie in it all tomorrow morning please?


----------



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Went to a very wet Lincoln show yesterday(Saturday). Nearly all the vans that I was interested in were absent from the show but I suppose it was'nt an 100% motorhome show. For the members that attended the show and are familiar with the Brownhills staff will have probably noticed that most of them now work for other dealers. I had to keep looking at the banners/signs to remind myself where I was. Hope todays weather is better for those attending. L.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I s'pose you lot spent all Sunday hiding in your vans sheltering from the monsoon and/or watching Mr Hamilton take a Sunday afternoon run round an old airfield called Silverstone.

What I desperately need to know is WHAT HAPPENED TO 'OUR' B564 on Edgehills stand. I'm a big bloke I can take stunning disappointment, but please break it to me gently.

SDA


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought it , Best thing I have done


----------

